

Show HN: The Next UI Marketplace - qilisiang
http://www.24ui.io/

======
radiorental
"High Quality Themes 24ui.io provide high quality and awesome themes based on
Twitter Bootstrap. We have review each themes and only approve good themes to
list on 24ui.io."

If you aren't able to effectively check the copy on your own site, how can you
make this claim?

------
CognitiveLens
I'm not sure I understand sites like this - is the business idea just that you
can make money by taking a smaller cut than more established sites? Is it just
an attempt to be a better middleman than other middlemen without actually
creating anything other than a marketplace?

------
edemay
Also: "High Quality Themes 24ui.io provide high quality and awesome themes
based on Twitter Bootstrap."

If you aren't able to effectively _design and theme your own site_, how can
you make this claim?

------
nangkon
hey there, you want to partner with us at [http://themes-
mart.com](http://themes-mart.com)?

~~~
qilisiang
Hi, contact us at support [at] 24ui.io. Thanks

------
Keats
Nothing planned for themes using Foundation ?

~~~
qilisiang
Foundation will be in the list. :)

------
impostervt
Why will this be better than wrapbootstrap.com?

~~~
qilisiang
We pay higher rate to sellers (55% is too low). Beside that, more competition
is better for buyers.

